# Saph's ADA Mini-M Journal



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

19th of January 2008

Latest Project:

ADA Mini-M Glass Tank
Custom ADA style cabinet (Full credit goes to Shake again for this one)
ADA Mini-M Compact Solar Light

This display will be situated next to the 30cm cube. Its going to be a Moss planted tank which will house shrimps and smaller fish later on. The cabinet has been very well made by a very handy Shake forum member. Overall the cabinet is slightly smaller than the ADA cabinet size, but it fits the glass tank/light well.




























Equipment List:










Any comments, suggestions welcome.

Cheers,

Brandon.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh, wow, very nice set up! I look forward to seeing this thing set up! (jealous of all that ada stuff xD)

And great looking stand! I will also make a custom one for my ADA tank when I get that set up. Maybe I'll pm shakey or something 
No suggestions though as I don't know what kind of look you're going for xD

And woah! They make eheim 2211s


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

gotcheaprice said:


> And woah! They make eheim 2211s


My thoughts exactly. I've never heard of such a thing!

This looks like an excellent start with all the right materials. I only hope that your skill and experience are strong enough to keep up with the equipment you have chosen...


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

cool setup!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Where did you find a new 2211. I was looking for one for quite a while when I set up my Mini M. I ended up with the Hydor prime 10... Are you in the US?

How do you plan on heating the tank. Just keep it the same as room temp? 

Is this just flat on the floor or is it attached to something. I drilled mine into the floor and I am glad I did because it was bumped pretty hard and splashed quite a bit of water but the tank didn't budge from the stand. 

Everything looks great can't wait to see it all set up.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

More! More!..Whats next?


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments. To answer your questions:

Overfloater: I was shocked that they still make Eheim 2211's. But after looking at some of the tanks in the Japan ADA gallery, I noticed they used the same filters so I enquired with them. In response, they gave me details of the store in Japan where they are sold. Its a lovely little unit, but more on that later.

Slickwilliam: Im in Australia. I dont plan to add any additional heating as with my other tank. Room temp of 25'C is pretty consistent when you have central heating and cooling. Again the cabinet is just free standing like the 30cm cube. The base on this one was made 36mm thick to make it stronger and more stable. Ive had no issues with the 30cm cube. 

Orlando: Hardscape next, just thinking of some ideas.. Any suggestions?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I didn't realize you where the same person with the 30cm cube. Did you change your Avatar or am I just that forgetful...

Its good to know the 2211 is still out there. I guess if you look hard enough you can find just about anything. I wonder why its not available in the US market? I am happy with my Hydor but I think a eheim would be a little quieter.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I devoted my Mini M to shrimp and mosses too. I reccomend dwarf riccia, pellia, Monosolenium Tenerum, flame moss for a tank like this because they grow slower and dont just take over a space this small sooooo fast. and they condence to fit the smaller space. I cant wait to see what you do with yours


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

The eheim 2211 has been added to the Australian market again recently. The Australian version has a base unlike the Japanese version Saph bought. I saw this filter in person on the weekend and it's a good little unit.


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

23rd January 2008 Update - Iwagumi Hardscape

I had contemplated on an driftwood/moss scape but I couldn't find any decent driftwood pieces. I decided on an iwagumi scape instead.

First off added 2 spoons of ADA Bacter 100









Spread out evenly









Then add ADA Amazonia aquasoil









For this iwagumi, I used OHKO stone



























Still deciding on what plants to use, will update soon.

Any comments, suggestions welcome.

Brandon.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Wery good positioning. Not much to say there. Maybe raise the most right stone a little to bring it more out. 

About plants. You could go with the classic elocharis/glosso combo, or do something completely different. Try something original with some more unused plants in the iwagumi category.

Well. theres mosses, riccia, utricularia, hc... maybe blyxa?


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

Im leaning towards HC/Riccia/Spiky Moss combo.. Looking for something that wont grow to the surface too quickly.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Sounds like a good mix of plants... Riccia does get annoying though. As long as your willing to keep it in check its a great plant, but impossible to get rid of.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

UG Urticullaria Graminoflia is my suggestion for an Iwagumi set up.


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

MARIMOBALL said:


> UG Urticullaria Graminoflia is my suggestion for an Iwagumi set up.


Only problem, Urticullaria Graminoflia isn't really available in Australia. I'm sure a few have it but can't be bought at any lfs.


----------



## nationof2 (Jun 28, 2006)

Its very hard to make a good nano scape.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmm i think i saw this tank in another forum.. You post at Mac!?
Drew


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

7th February 2008 Update

Apoligies for the late update, finally been able to find some time to plant this tank. Choosing not to use moss,

Plants used:

Riccia Fluitans
E. Tennellus
HC 
Glosso

Shots taken 24 hours after planting:




































































































Any suggestions, comments welcome!

Cheers,

Brandon.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

very inspirational I love to see clean setups like this.

I would reccomend not having the Glossostigma in the Mini M for the reason it will choak out the HC really soon, for it grows much faster. The tank(s) overall are setup perfectly.


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

Update - 3rd week so far..










Plants have been doing quite well. Emersed HC has has now changed to submersed form and started spreading. I was a bit unsure of riccia at first but it has slowly filled the middle in. The E. Tennullus at the back has taken off and filled the back heaps.

So far i've only added 2 ottos and 1 SAE for clean up crew. Will add shrimps and fish shortly. Any ideas what small schooling fish to add?


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

The growth of your E. Tenellus is admirable... how I wish I can own a neat Mini-M


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Tank is looking great makes me want to go out and make one like it!!!


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Sapherion said:


> Any ideas what small schooling fish to add?


Fishes with a bit of colour especially red dots will help colour up the tank... maybe not too many


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

It looks great! I think Boraras brigittae or maculatus would look good in the tank.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Pretty cat also!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks great. Nice progression. 

I put some microrasbora kubotai in my mini M and a bunch of them jumped out, over a matter of weeks. I don't know how common this is with the dwarf rasboras, but its something to look out for. I only have 2 of 9 left from a few months ago. 

You could try a few green neon tetras. They haven't jumped for me and I love how there blue-green color stands out against green plants. You can't get as many in a Mini M, so thats a problem. Cardinals and neons are used quite often though, so I could understand wanting to not be that mainstream with your fish choice. 

In the end its really about personal preference.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

i like both tanks very much


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

Sapherion said:


> Update - 3rd week so far..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some 
Phoenix Rasbora
"Boraras merah"
would look awesome,reaches 0.8" TL
I have a 30c myself I just set up tonight and am holding out for a group of Celestial Pearl Danio !!!


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

12th of March Update:

Added a dozen of Dave's spotted blue eyes (young)










Plant notes:

Riccia has taken off as well as the HC. The glosso is behaving in the corners and Tennellus doing its thing in the background. So far the fish and plants look happy. That's all for now


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

I didn't know E. Tenellus can be so pretty in a nano tank... great looking tank you got there!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

looks really nice!


----------



## Maazo (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice Brandon. Pity the riccia is starting to block out the smaller rocks though...

Where did you source the narrow-leaf tenellus from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Any update? It's been a week


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

Maazo said:


> Nice Brandon. Pity the riccia is starting to block out the smaller rocks though...
> 
> Where did you source the narrow-leaf tenellus from, if you don't mind me asking?


From Dave at Aquagreen.


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Looks brilliant!

In the process of scaping my 2.5 gal.

What fish did you say these are?

All the best, Paul


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## cezar (Aug 23, 2005)

Paul Munro said:


> What fish did you say these are?


Spotted blue eye = Pseudomugil gertrudae


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

What's the size of the ADA Mini-M ?
Got any new pics? I can't wait to see it again!


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

I really like your scape, very simple!

The ADA Mini-M is 36X22X26cm

http://www.adgshop.com/Cube_Garden_MINI_M_p/102-863.htm

If anyone is still having trouble finding 2211's in the US feel free to PM me, I have a source.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Your thank is awesome.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nicely done. I like the sacpe alot. I wished the middle rock was raised a bit higher. The two top rocks look too evenly matched to me, but besides that its a really nice scape. 

I like both your ADA set ups. Very eye catching. Are they both located inside your room?


----------



## Krtismo (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice! I like it!


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

@#%$ that's nice


----------



## rmg (Dec 5, 2008)

Great composing of the plants. Good choice. Great job.


----------

